# Best crime to get national media attention?



## Eoan (Sep 9, 2019)

Strange question, I know. I'm trying to get people to support an idea that would solve a lot of problems. The most successful explanation of it is here: End Hunger, Poverty, and War through Economic Innovation

As you can see, that petition is from almost eight years ago. Nothing has worked. It's gotten to the point where I might risk going to jail or prison to get people to support it, if people will discuss it if it's linked to a crime.

I've been thinking of walking in to my local police station and asking them what crime would be best. Something that the media will talk about, but as I don't want anyone to shoot me, I would make sure any police who arrest me know that I'm about to commit the crime and don't see me as dangerous. I would also prefer if I didn't have to commit a felony, as job applications ask about that I guess. But police stations aren't there for legal advice, and I'm concerned that if I just walked into a police station, no one would have any good ideas for a crime. I would end up having to commit some crime that no one cares about and be in jail pointlessly.

So what's a safe, but exciting crime that I can tell a police officer about and they won't arrest me until I've done it, and news organizations will care about the crime when they hear about it?

I'll paste the text of the petition here so you know what it is that's important enough to go to jail for.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*End Hunger, Poverty, and War through Economic Innovation*

The reason these problems exist is simple: we are socially rewarded for working long hours because it lets us say we are already helping other people and there is nothing more we can do.

This helps people we know, but hurts people we don't know since most of the problems of the world are due to a lack of money, which usually comes from paid work. We can change the social incentives to work more by affirming that we *don't have any problems* and *don't need any help.*

By supporting this petition, you can tell your friends that you want to help the Third World by giving those people *jobs* and *knowledge*, even if it increases the cost of gasoline through higher demand.

We can do this by working less. Too much work is one of the most common regrets, yet the top 20% of households don't even spend a third of their income.

To fairly compensate for higher productivity when working less, businesses can give a higher wage rate when people do so on the condition they will work more when necessary. Example, 1.2x for the first 24 hours/week, 0.7x after that.

When unemployment decreases this way, wages go up but there is no inflation because people still look at prices. The money is just taken from the profits of luxury goods sellers like Louis Vuitton, the financial market, and even Apple.

This gives jobs to people in poor countries by increasing the demand for cheap products, especially if their wealthy people also stop buying foreign luxury goods.

No starvation in Africa.

No more consumption for the sake of consumption.

No need for military spending or wars as a jobs program.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a great idea. Tax evasion will get you the most attention from government! And the harshest penalties in the court system...even worse than actual child molesters

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Or lick ice cream in the supermarket and put it back on the shelf 


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Perhaps instead of committing an actual crime, you could contact a news outlet and tell them you’re so passionate about your cause that you’d even consider committing a crime just to get attention for it. That might be the smarter choice. Try 5 or 10 news outlets, I’m sure someone would bite.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Get kicked out of a bank after the VP tears up your notes and a business card.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Get kicked out of a bank after the VP tears up your notes and a business card.


You win the internet today 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Moderator?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Republican gun owner and NRA member.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

But seriously, are you retarded or what? Your post is one of the most asinine things I’ve read today. If your vaunted project hasn’t gotten movement, it’s because it doesn’t work and is garbage. If you really want to make a statement, and not have to serve prison time, there are several tall bridges...


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Eoan said:


> Strange question, I know. I'm trying to get people to support an idea that would solve a lot of problems. The most successful explanation of it is here: End Hunger, Poverty, and War through Economic Innovation
> 
> As you can see, that petition is from almost eight years ago. Nothing has worked. It's gotten to the point where I might risk going to jail or prison to get people to support it, if people will discuss it if it's linked to a crime.
> 
> ...


Deleted my response. Idk why I responded to this rambling, by someone who clearly doesn't grasp how the economy works.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Get kicked out of a bank after the VP tears up your notes and a business card.


DAMN! beat me to it..


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

This thread creeps me out. My instincts tell me this needs to be locked down


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

And we're done. That was quick.


----------

